# Kettenstrebenschutz/Rahmenschutz -> Lenkerband transparent!



## Mythilos (30. November 2009)

Noch dem ich hier in verschiedenen Threads schon hin und wieder was zum Thema Kettenstrebenschutz/Rahmenschutz gelesen hatte und auch bemerkt hatte, dass es hier den ein oder anderen gibt, der mit den bisherigen Lösungen (Schläuche, Reifen, Sticker usw.) optisch unzufrieden ist, habe ich den Tip mit dem Lenkerband mal weiter verfolgt.

Im Netz bin ich bei verschiedenen Herstellern auf die wohl für mich perfekte Lösung gestoßen:
-Lenkerband transparent (in meinem Fall: Deda Element Lenkerband Transparent, Preis: 13:60 incl. Versand)

Mein neuer Rahmen ist leider noch nicht da (mein Hinterbau wird farbig), so dass ich davon noch keine Bilder machen kann.



 

 



Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass das Band so transparent ist! Wie ihr seht kommen die Farben darunter sehr gut durch!
Wenn ich jetzt noch glasklares, sehr gut klebendes 2-seitiges Klebeband finde werde ich wohl damit auch den Rahmen vor den Kabeln schützen!


----------



## chickenway-user (30. November 2009)

Wow!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (30. November 2009)

schaut gut aus, hast du mal nen tip wo's das gibt. 
kann selbst bei google nix finden


----------



## Mythilos (30. November 2009)

hier hab ich bestellt.

aber

hier gibts auch welches..

oder

hier
(fand den immer bissl unfreundlich.. und will den eigentlich auch nicht empfehlen!)

und sicher noch viele mehr!


----------



## noco (30. November 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Wow!



Ganz schön gay!



> Mein neuer Rahmen ist leider noch nicht da (mein Hinterbau wird farbig), so dass ich davon noch keine Bilder machen kann.



Wird das überhaupt ein Geländerad?
Ich mein wg. Schmutz, und Baatz, Schmiere etc.

Bernd


----------



## Mythilos (30. November 2009)

noco schrieb:


> Ganz schön gay!
> Wird das überhaupt ein Geländerad?
> Ich mein wg. Schmutz, und Baatz, Schmiere etc.
> Bernd



Ein AM.. was vorerst mehr auf Tour+Trail aufgebaut wird!

Warum sollte man den Hinterbau unter häßlichen "Abdeckungen" verstecken?

...außerdem ist Style doch alles ;-)


----------



## kon (30. November 2009)

sieht im neuzustand echt gut aus.

aber wie sieht es aus, wenn die kette dort mehrmals aufgeschlagen ist und sich das kettenöl in den kratzern festgesetzt hat. das material dürft doch sicher recht weich sein, oder?


----------



## noco (30. November 2009)

> ...außerdem ist Style doch alles ;-)



Da kann ich nicht widersprechen!

Aber mein erster Gedanke war wirklich: will der der denn sein Bike in die Vitrine stellen? Was ja auch legitim wäre...

Aber gut, vielleicht funktioniert´s ja!

Bernd


----------



## KHUJAND (30. November 2009)

DANKE Mythilos 
 Coole Nr.


----------



## kroiterfee (30. November 2009)

hat das am nicht ohnehin diesenschwarzen kunststoffkettenschutz?


----------



## Mythilos (30. November 2009)

noco schrieb:


> Da kann ich nicht widersprechen!
> 
> Aber mein erster Gedanke war wirklich: will der der denn sein Bike in die Vitrine stellen? Was ja auch legitim wÃ¤re...
> 
> ...



Ich hab mir viele Gedanken um mein neues Radl und dessen Komponenten gemacht und da, so bescheuert sich das auch anhÃ¶rt, die schwerste Wahl die der Farbe war, so will ich die nicht noch hinter Plaste verstecken!

Es wird bei mir im Zimmer stehen oder mit mir unterwegs sein!
..daher muÃ es beides kÃ¶nnen! 



kon schrieb:


> sieht im neuzustand echt gut aus.
> 
> aber wie sieht es aus, wenn die kette dort mehrmals aufgeschlagen ist und sich das kettenÃ¶l in den kratzern festgesetzt hat. das material dÃ¼rft doch sicher recht weich sein, oder?



Naja.. sagen wirs mal so:
Wenn es denn schrottig aussehen wird, bin ich angesichts der Investition von 13â¬ durchaus in der Lage das 1x jÃ¤hrlich zu wechseln!
Das Material ist Kunststoff welcher sicherlich nicht ewig hÃ¤lt!

Ich vermute das wird so die Standarddicke/-form aller einfachen LenkerbÃ¤ndern haben. In der Mitte ist es ca. 1mm dick.



kroiterfee schrieb:


> hat das am nicht ohnehin diesenschwarzen kunststoffkettenschutz?


Ja, hat es und zwar von oben wo der Schaltzug drunter lang geht! Unten und an dern Seiten jedoch nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (3. Dezember 2009)

Mythilos schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt noch glasklares, sehr gut klebendes 2-seitiges Klebeband finde




es müsste eher  glasklares isolierband sein um die enden zu tapen...
wenn du sowas findest sag mir bescheid.


----------



## idworker (3. Dezember 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> es müsste eher  glasklares isolierband sein um die enden zu tapen...
> wenn du sowas findest sag mir bescheid.



das nennt man bei uns Tesa!


----------



## Mythilos (3. Dezember 2009)

idworker schrieb:


> das nennt man bei uns Tesa!



ich komm ausm Osten.. und naja.. wir hatten doch nüschd! ;-)

Die Haftung auf eloxiertem Metall von doppelseitigen (glasklarem) Thesa sehe ich bislang noch kritisch, oder ich hab das billige gekauft..


----------



## pfalz (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke, ich werde mal das hier probieren, obs was taugt:

Schutzfilme von der Rolle


----------



## Mythilos (3. Dezember 2009)

pfalz schrieb:


> Ich denke, ich werde mal das hier probieren, obs was taugt:
> 
> Schutzfilme von der Rolle



Hatte ich auch gefunden!
Nachteil war die Dicke, d.h. man müßte es mehrfach drumwickeln!..aber das geht sicher auch!

Bin schon mal gespannt!


----------



## andi. (8. Dezember 2009)

hat das ganze mal einer unter richtig schlammigen bedingungen getestet? könnte mir vorstellen das sich zwischen die kanten dreck festsetzt und dann ziemlich umschön aussieht, mal man dann wieder sieht das da etwas gewickelt ist..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (9. Dezember 2009)

Schaut mal hier.  






Transparentes Lenkerband ! 
*ultra stark, - da leicht gummi artig.
*zum tapen (am ende) brauch man dazu transparentes Tesa Band (ultra stark) aus dem Baumarkt.
dann geht ´s an´s wickeln. (u. immer nachspannen) 
einfach mal ausprobieren,- ist eigentlich ganz einfach.
u. sieht SUPER aus ! ! ! 
("unterbricht" nicht so den Rahmen wie ein schwarzes Lenkerband)


----------



## damage0099 (9. Dezember 2009)

wo hast das Lenkerband gekauft?


----------



## Mythilos (9. Dezember 2009)

damage0099 schrieb:


> wo hast das Lenkerband gekauft?



schau mal oben die Links von mir!

@ KHUJNAND:
sieht super aus!.. ich warte noch auf meine Teile, dann werd ich da auch mal ein Bild von machen!


----------



## teatimetom (9. Dezember 2009)

boah alter 
tests zur[nach einiger zeit] rauhen oberfläche und schmutzeindrang gesucht  gruss


----------



## damage0099 (9. Dezember 2009)

danke, hab ich gesehen. Ist aber nicht das Cinelli-Lenkerband.
Ist das:

http://www.ciclib.de/Zubehoer/Griff...d=&a=article&ProdNr=A3821&t=521&c=1478&p=1478

 von der Festigkeit gleich gut? Kostet nur 10 Euro,

das Deda Elementi das 3-fache.


----------



## haha (9. Dezember 2009)

ich halte lenkerband für ungeeignet. hab schon viele probiert, immer wirds durch die kette zerhauen. ein tag bikepark und futsch..
ist dieses durchsichtige zeug robuster? ist das gummizeugs und nicht so ein textilartiges dingens wie bei den meisten schwarzen bändern?


----------



## Mythilos (9. Dezember 2009)

haha schrieb:


> ich halte lenkerband für ungeeignet. hab schon viele probiert, immer wirds durch die kette zerhauen. ein tag bikepark und futsch..
> ist dieses durchsichtige zeug robuster? ist das gummizeugs und nicht so ein textilartiges dingens wie bei den meisten schwarzen bändern?



Das is kein Textilband! Das ist komplett aus weich gemachter Plaste!.. vermutlich ein Polyethylen-eirgendwas


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Dezember 2009)

haha schrieb:


> ich halte lenkerband für ungeeignet.



MEHRFACH ! 
habe ich geschreiben NICHT das Lenkerband aus kork zu nehmen,- sondern das günstige aus Plastik oder Gummy...

selbst in schuld.


----------



## haha (9. Dezember 2009)

hab ganz normales plastelenkerband verwendet.. 
kork wär mir viel zu teuer für die strebe. fakt war: es hat nicht gehalten.
das durchsichtige werd ich aber probieren


----------



## teatimetom (9. Dezember 2009)

du hat doch eh nen schwarzen rahmen börnard ? da ist schlauch schwarz i.o. 
oder ist das für ein anderes projekt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (9. Dezember 2009)

einmal schwarz und einmal raw.. auf kurz oder lang wird beides raw.
optisch isses mir aber eh wurscht.. schlauch war bisher das robusteste.
aber wenn mir so ein gummiband mal unter die finger kommt, werd ichs probieren..


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Dezember 2009)

haha schrieb:


> hab ganz normales plastelenkerband verwendet..
> kork wär mir viel zu teuer für die strebe. fakt war: es hat nicht gehalten.
> das durchsichtige werd ich aber probieren



Bernhard
evtl.gibts auch da deutliche unterschiede.
ich hab (mehrfach) das plastik band an bikes umwickelt,-
auch bei leuten die fett DH rennen fahren,- nach 1nem jahr musste das band erst erneuert werden. 

bei mir hat´s 2 jahre gehalten. 

Rose Versand das  hier--> http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=1000


----------



## exel (14. Dezember 2009)

Danke für den Tipp  

Meine Kettenstrebe ist einfach zu hübsch um versteckt zu werden:


----------



## teatimetom (14. Dezember 2009)

bitte berichten wielange es hält(bevorzugt im DH anssatz  ). optisch ist es ja genial.


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Dezember 2009)

exel schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp
> 
> Meine Kettenstrebe ist einfach zu hübsch um versteckt zu werden:



zu dünn gewickelt... u. schlecht getaped


----------



## exel (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich habs absichtlich nicht so dick gewickelt. Aber ich muss dazu sagen dass ich es bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft hab die Kette an die Kettenstrebe zu knallen, und ich war nicht nur beim Bäcker.

Und wieso schlecht getaped? Es hält bombig bei mir. Konnte das Lenkerband gut spannen.


----------



## teatimetom (15. Dezember 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> zu dünn gewickelt... u. schlecht getaped



-> arthur 

du bist mein freund.


DH einsatz ... schmutzeindran .. rauhe oberfläche ?

marke ? kaufen wo ?  dank dir


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Dezember 2009)

teatimetom schrieb:


> -> arthur
> 
> du bist mein freund.



*hust* ja. 



also ich hab mein band recht stramm gewickelt,- da sind die fugen so dicht zusammen ,- ich glaube kaum das da wasser/schmutz eindringen wird.


Cinelli Jelly Ribbon Lenkerband transparent. 
www.fahrradking.de


----------



## wolfsberger (17. Februar 2010)

@ Khujand hast du das Lenkerband nur an den Enden getapet oder über die ganze Länge? Lenkerband ist nun eingetroffen hat aber keinen Klebestreifen an der unteren Seite wie ein normales Lenkerband.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (17. Februar 2010)

wenn du stramm genug wickelst,- brauchst du keinen kleber oder so.

nur das ende musst du tapen,- hab dafür  reisfestes transparen tesa-film gekauft.


----------



## leeresblatt (6. April 2010)

pfalz schrieb:


> Ich denke, ich werde mal das hier probieren, obs was taugt:
> 
> Schutzfilme von der Rolle



hast du oder jemand anders diese Folien von 3M getestet? Speziell die  PU 8591E sollte gut geeignet sein. Dehnbar (also auch an krummen Kettenstreben einsetzbar), durchsichtig, wird wohl im KFZ Bereich eingesetzt um den Lack vor Steinschlägen zu schützen. Jetzt stellt sich nur die Frage wie sich das als Kettenstrebenschutz bewährt bzw. wieviel Lagen notwendig sind. Die Folie ist ja nur 0,36mm dick.


----------



## pfalz (6. April 2010)

Ich hatte vor langer Zeit welches geakuft, aber jetzt erst montiert (jaja, die Faulheit...), von daher kann ich leider nicht allzuviel sagen. Ich meine, das war das hier, in 10,2mm. Würde es auf jeden Fall breiter nehmen, sonst ist es ein ewiges gefrickel und, wie Du sagst, halt nicht das dickste Material. Du müsstest auf jedn Fall mehrfach wickeln.

PU 8591E könnte auch taugen, das 1m-Stück mehrfach rumwickeln...Aber das Lenkerband ist, meiner Meinung nach, fast das beste, es ist einfach dicker und dämpft auch etwas die Schläge.


----------



## leeresblatt (6. April 2010)

ja, das Lenkerband ist wohl die sicherere Alternative, ist nur leider nicht so unauffällig wie die Folie. 
Kannst gerne Bericht erstatten wenn du mehr Erfahrungen mit der Folie gesammelt hast.
Wieviel Lagen hast du übereinander geklebt?


----------



## pfalz (6. April 2010)

puh, keine Ahnung, hab einfach drauflosgewickelt, dürften 2-3 Lagen sein...


----------



## müsing (9. März 2012)

gib es nach über einem jahr erfahrungsberichte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enduro_Alex (21. Oktober 2014)

...bump - gibt es Langzeiterfahrungen? Überlege auch eine ähnliche Lösung umzusetzen - kann nur weder das Deda noch das Cinelli Lenkerband online finden. Es scheint als sind beide nicht mehr im Handel - hat jemand evtl. einen Tipp?


----------



## Hardtail-GK (21. Februar 2016)

Würd die "leiche" auch nochmal hochholen: wie schauts mit langzeiterfahrung aus?


----------



## Koston85 (13. Juni 2022)

ESI Grips Silikon-Tape 

Link Rose


----------

